# help please for controlled bleeding cpt



## denamfailla (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

 what would you use and be the appropriate CPT code for controlled bleeding of the skin? 

Thank you!
Dena


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Bleeding*

Dena,

What did the provider do to control the bleeding? If they applied pressure and basically cleaned the patient up for suturing, there is no separate procedure.

Jim S.


----------



## denamfailla (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Jim,

They cauterized the wound. I couldn't find a simple cauterizing cpt code for a wound/laceration on the skin. Sounded like he just applied some kind silver nitrate to stop the bleeding and applied bandages afterwards. Any ideas?

Thank you!
Dena


----------



## karen57 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dena, I don't believe you can bill this separately unless he actually closed the wound with sutures, staples or adhesive.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Agreed*

Unless its a nose bleed!

Jim S.


----------

